# 2000 Maxima Hesitating and bucking when accelarating



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got a 2000 maxima 5speed with 158k. Its in fairly good condition for the miles. The only problem Im having is when I accelarate, the car starts bucking hard and hesitating. What things can cause this or how can I start diagnosing it.? I changed the oil as soon as I got the car, and put in lucas tune-up in a bottle in the gas tank. I also used some sea foam in the intake through the brake booster vacuum and I replaced the spark plugs with oem NGKs un-gapped. Still having the problem.


----------



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanna start with the maf. how can diagnose or test the maf


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

MAF is a good start, The A33 are bad about killing them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tough to test a MAS without a scantool. FSM componant checks of MAS tend to be unreliable at best. Many times a MAS will test ok per FSM specs, yet still be faulty. You might try cleaning it, first. A bad ignition coil, or coils, can produce similar results. The first thing I would do is check the ECM for trouble codes.


----------



## Bigzell (Jul 16, 2007)

I am having somewhat of the same issue minus the bucking. When I'm in 2nd gear and then i decide to floor it...the car really hesitate like either not getting enough fuel or air. but if i was to Floor it from the very beginning out of first gear...through the gears i dont have the problem as much. Any ideas. I recently Changed all the spark plugs and still have the same issue. 

Thanks,


----------

